# 2014 Hewes 18 Redfisher



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

**JOIN the Facebook Group: Coastline Marine Used Boat Center**

2014 Hewes 18 Redfisher being pushed by a Yamaha 150hp SHO (160 HOURS!!) and is sitting on a AmeraTrail tandem axle aluminum trailer. This boat is rigged with the following options and accessories. Humminbird SOLIX 10Si at the helm & on the bow, Lowrance Elite7 at helm, Minn Kota 24v 80lb thrust Ultrex w/batteries & battery charger, Minn Kota 10ft Talon, Sea Star hydraulic steering, Trim Tabs, Yamaha digital gauges, labeled switch panel, easy access hatch to bilge, port side release well, rear center livewell, removable pedestal fishing chair, removable backrest, rear bench pad w/storage underneath, gunnel rod storage, center console, mid-ship mounted cooler seat, bow casting platform, bow storage box, courtesy lights and navigation lights.

SHARP looking 18 Redfisher thatâ€™s never seen saltwater!! FINANCING AVAILABLE!! Ask about WARRANTY!! Priced at $34,995.00. Call Greg at (281) 904-4697

More available Inventory at http://www.coastlinemarine.net
Facebook Group: Coastline Marine Used Boat Center
Instagram: @coastline_marine_used_boats


----------

